
How Marissa Mayer fell asleep and kept ad executives waiting for hours - anigbrowl
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/06/23/how-marissa-mayer-fell-asleep-and-kept-ad-executives-waiting-for-hours/?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_tech
======
cjbprime
Seen on Twitter, sounds about right to me:

RT @cjc "Male Executive Late to Meeting" \-- headline you'd never see

~~~
coldtea
If it was a CEO of a large company in major need of ad money, and had blown a
meeting with ad executives, yes, you'd very much see a headline about it.

Actually, one of the oldest lores of IT is the famous story of a male
executive (Gary Kildall of Digital Research) failing to appear on a meeting
with IBM executives who would have made his company the supplier of the OS for
the IBM PC.

Plus, it's not like tons of profile pieces on Meyer, epspecially on her Google
days, weren't written precicely because she is a woman in tech.

~~~
dllthomas
If it has to do with the PC, it's decades past "the oldest lores of IT" :-P

~~~
coldtea
Well, the IT industry. Not much of an industry before then. I think their
market cap in toto was below the Peeble watch today :-)

~~~
dllthomas
A smaller industry, to be sure, but an industry (and a fairly important one) -
albeit entirely B2B. DEC was founded in 1957 (PDP-1 in 1959, PDP-11 in 1970),
and of course IBM was founded in 1911 from three companies each of which made
things that were arguably "information technology" although I've no trouble
with drawing the line somewhere substantially later than that.

------
Swizec
What else do you expect from someone who claims to work 14 hours a day?

I don't work nearly that much and I dozed off in my coding chair three times
today ...

------
andrewburgess
Dude, fuck Mondelez. Me and others at the company I worked for at the time won
their "hackathon" (against Salesforce and Google) which was supposed to turn
into additional contract work, but they waffled for a while and then ditched
us. Yahoo probably wouldn't have gotten anything out of them anyways.

------
spikels
Seems like at pattern for Mayer. And seems to be a pattern with some powerful
people (ex. Bill Clonton is regularly described as "always late") - I guess
because they can get away with it so often it becomes a habit.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-has-a-bad-
habit...](http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-has-a-bad-habit-of-
being-late-all-the-time-2013-1)

------
Isofarro
Seems like a normal case of jet lag. 6000 miles east, +9 hour time difference
between San Francisco and Cannes. When the sleep wall hits, it hits hard.

------
dylanhassinger
she needs to get fired, yahoo is just atrophying under her watch

